# Trek MT 200



## kelster1574 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking at a Trek MT 200 for my 11 year olds first MTB. Looking for something a little bigger (24") and nicer than my 9 year olds Schwinn Ranger. But want to keep it under, about $350 and a 7 speed....he is very new to bike riding and not even sure he is going to pick it up like his younger brother. Any information would be appreciated


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

kelster1574 said:


> Looking at a Trek MT 200 for my 11 year olds first MTB. Looking for something a little bigger (24") and nicer than my 9 year olds Schwinn Ranger. But want to keep it under, about $350 and a 7 speed....he is very new to bike riding and not even sure he is going to pick it up like his younger brother. Any information would be appreciated


High tensile steel frame = HEAVY for kids.

Specialized Hotrock 24" 7 speed has a MSRP of $370 but that is high retail. Most bike shops will sell it for $330
Specialized Bicycle Components

Just out of curiosity...are you sure your 11 year old will not fit a small frame 26" wheel bike?


----------



## BBeyler (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey.. my first post here (lurked for a while and I ride a Treck 6000 hardtail)
I'm looking for something to replace my almost 10yo son's hand-me-down from the neighbor kid Schwinn 20" BMX bike.
We looked at some cheaper bikes at the be retailers, and the Schwinn Ranger 24 was the only one that stood out to us, but at 40lbs, it seemed heavy and I didn't read glowing reviews of it.
The Trek MT 200 was also heavy and we crossed that off our list (for that price, we can get a lighter bike from another brand)
Right now, for the 24" $300-350 range, we're looking at a Raleigh Scout XC, Novara Tractor and a Specialized Hotrock.


----------



## BBeyler (Mar 22, 2010)

mtnbiker72 said:


> High tensile steel frame = HEAVY for kids.
> 
> Specialized Hotrock 24" 7 speed has a MSRP of $370 but that is high retail. Most bike shops will sell it for $330
> 
> Just out of curiosity...are you sure your 11 year old will not fit a small frame 26" wheel bike?


Called 3 stores in my area with Hotrock 24's... none are budging on price and in fact one quoted me $20 over MSRP... no way!!!! The LBSs around my area (north side of Atlanta) don't seem to be hurting any and are all getting MSRP unless they have some leftover from last year that was in the multi-thousand dollar range anyhow... then they'll knock off a tiny bit.

I couldn't even get them to price match REI on a Raleigh Scout XC... the LBSs that had it want $360, REI is $339 and I'll get a dividend from them. I'd go with a LBS if they'd match the $339 and give up the $34 or so dividend... like I said, I guess they aren't hurting.

Gonna swing by REI on the way home to look at the Raleigh.


----------



## kelster1574 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, my 11 year old is tiny.....only about 1" taller than his 9 year old brother. He could almost get away with a 20" but I went ahead and purchased a 24". We started out heading toward the Trek....ended up with a Giant Boulder Jr., less money ($289 OTD) and I think even a little less weight than the Trek....the main thing was the fit...it will fit him good now, and allow him to grow. I am thinking (and hoping) that he will get a good couple years out of it. Thanks for the insight folks, my oldest is stoked, and I really think he has a solid bike to learn on, without spending an arm and a leg. Win-Win


----------



## BBeyler (Mar 22, 2010)

REI didn't have the Scout XC built, so they are building us one. Said they shoud have it ready tomorrow. My son liked the fender on the Novara Tractor, but I thought the Scout XC was a better bike and better value (on paper), so if we go with it, I'll get him a rear fender to make him happy.


----------



## kelster1574 (Jun 6, 2012)

BBeyler said:


> REI didn't have the Scout XC built, so they are building us one. Said they shoud have it ready tomorrow. My son liked the fender on the Novara Tractor, but I thought the Scout XC was a better bike and better value (on paper), so if we go with it, I'll get him a rear fender to make him happy.


AWESOME!!!! Two different bikes and I think we both accomplished the same result. Good bikes, and happy kids


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

BBeyler said:


> Called 3 stores in my area with Hotrock 24's... none are budging on price and in fact one quoted me $20 over MSRP... no way!!!! The LBSs around my area (north side of Atlanta) don't seem to be hurting any and are all getting MSRP unless they have some leftover from last year that was in the multi-thousand dollar range anyhow... then they'll knock off a tiny bit.
> 
> I couldn't even get them to price match REI on a Raleigh Scout XC... the LBSs that had it want $360, REI is $339 and I'll get a dividend from them. I'd go with a LBS if they'd match the $339 and give up the $34 or so dividend... like I said, I guess they aren't hurting.
> 
> Gonna swing by REI on the way home to look at the Raleigh.


My Specialized LBS sells it for $330...and a dealer is not allowed to sell above or below the "range" Specialized dictates so if a dealer quotes you $20 above the max msrp (shown on the webpage) then they are violating their dealer agreement with Specialized.

Are you sure they are not quoting you for the 21 speed version which high msrp is $410?


----------



## BBeyler (Mar 22, 2010)

mtnbiker72 said:


> My Specialized LBS sells it for $330...and a dealer is not allowed to sell above or below the "range" Specialized dictates so if a dealer quotes you $20 above the max msrp (shown on the webpage) then they are violating their dealer agreement with Specialized.
> 
> Are you sure they are not quoting you for the 21 speed version which high msrp is $410?


They told us $390 for 7sp and $410 for a 21sp, but they didn't have them anyhow. Said they had sold all the 2012s that they'd be getting in and if I wanted one, we'd have to wait until they got the new year models in. not sure how true that was, but that was their story. I asked if the prices were negotiable because I had heard of better deals (your post) and they said no.

MSRP for the 7sp is $370 according to the Specialized web site.

Honestly, the dealers mut be doing well. The bet I could do when I got my Trek 6000 2 years ago was get them to discount accessories. The dealers just don't seem to need or want to deal around here.


----------



## BBeyler (Mar 22, 2010)

So the hunt goes on for us. REI just called and someone screwed up and they actually didn't have the bike we wanted.


----------



## BBeyler (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow.. I was way over thinking, way over analyzing and whatever... In the end, we're being limited to whatever we can find... our choices wound up being the Novara Tractor ($300), Haro Flightline 24 ($on sale for $300), Trek MT 220 ($390), Scott Voltage JR 24 ($360), Diamondback Octane 24 ($270) or Kona Hula ($440). Out of these, we made our decision.

We'll be going shortly to pick up a Haro Flightline 24 in Black and Green.


----------



## BBeyler (Mar 22, 2010)

If anyone is looking for one of these, and you have a Sun and Ski Sports store near you, they are on sale until Sunday.

yes, I'm padding my posts so I can put up pictures later. (only 2 more to go!)


----------



## StanBoRSG (Aug 28, 2014)

mtnbiker72 said:


> High tensile steel frame = HEAVY for kids.
> 
> Specialized Hotrock 24" 7 speed has a MSRP of $370 but that is high retail. Most bike shops will sell it for $330
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> ...


This will be bringing an old thread back to life but I registered and wanted to say thanks to all of you for posting this conversation.

I haven't ridden in years but remembered what it was like tooling around with a heavy framed bike. I was looking into MTBs for my 9 year old and came across a trek mt200 on sale on CL.

We were all about to pull the trigger with his hard earned money until I read this thread. I didn't check the build materials.

He and his sister have found a hobby that I loved at their age and love now. So why not put them on a path to a better bike.

I can't afford to get them new so they will be getting a quality used pair of bikes.

Thanks again for posting what is still useful information.

Stanley


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Keep an eye on Craigs List. There are a lot of quality specialized hotrock and trek mt aluminum framed kids bikes that come up for sale, usually about 1/2 of MSRP.


----------



## StanBoRSG (Aug 28, 2014)

You are 100% right. I have two appointments Sunday to take looks at two bikes for the kids. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

New to the single track scene myself, once I caught the bug I was dying to get my 10yo involved. My neighbor practically gave us a minty Trek MT200 that is a cheap and practical way to get my son in the woods. Can it be lighter? Sure. Can the components be "better"? Sure...but who cares? He won't be on it for long before he's on a 26er at which time I can sell it for what I bought it for and snag something for him that is more serious.

I'm avoiding the trap of spending $300+ for something a kid won't notice the difference on.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DucatiRider said:


> I'm avoiding the trap of spending $300+ for something a kid won't notice the difference on.


Totally with you on no need to overspend, but how much bike a kid needs depends on the kids riding level. My 10 y/o can for sure appreciate the difference between a good bike and a crappy bike. All in all, he pushes his equipment harder than I do mine. A cheap low end bike would = ER visits, not to mention a lot less fun. $300 is about what we typically spend for used BMX bikes; MTBs get a bit more expensive.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Huh. I was looking at these thinking no shock = lighter (and really those shocks seem virtually useless). Didn't realize it was steel. The MT60 is aluminum.


----------



## melchionda (Sep 25, 2012)

There is a guy on here that built a really light 20" MTB for his kid using a Trek MT60 as a starting point. I'm doing the same. I bought a used Trek MT60 for $70 and stripped most of the stuff off of it. The frame is pretty light, but the cranks, fork, tires, saddle and seatpost are REALLY heavy. The crank is easy to replace, but it's hard to find a fork (rigid or suspension) that is the right size. The saddle and seatpost are also really heavy but were easily replaced with lighter stuff from my used parts bin. I'm changing the drivetrain and so that means rebuilding the wheels- the challenge there is finding the right size 20" wheel spokes. When the wheels are done I may also change out the tires.


----------



## DucatiRider (Oct 1, 2014)

Cool! Update this thread as you go. Pics are appreciated.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

melchionda said:


> There is a guy on here that built a really light 20" MTB for his kid using a Trek MT60 as a starting point. I'm doing the same. I bought a used Trek MT60 for $70 and stripped most of the stuff off of it. The frame is pretty light, but the cranks, fork, tires, saddle and seatpost are REALLY heavy. The crank is easy to replace, but it's hard to find a fork (rigid or suspension) that is the right size. The saddle and seatpost are also really heavy but were easily replaced with lighter stuff from my used parts bin. I'm changing the drivetrain and so that means rebuilding the wheels- the challenge there is finding the right size 20" wheel spokes. When the wheels are done I may also change out the tires.


DIY shorten an old manitou fork into a 20" suspension fork that is way lighter than any new suspension fork you can buy new; http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/suspension-fork-shortening-932945.html

For help building lightweight 20" wheels, see thread http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...-wheel-build-40lb-rider-need-help-891768.html

330 gram 20" Schwalbe Moe Joe tires are a worthy upgrade that can shed a bunch of rotational weight compared to OEM tires.


----------



## melchionda (Sep 25, 2012)

GrayJay said:


> DIY shorten an old manitou fork into a 20" suspension fork that is way lighter than any new suspension fork you can buy new; http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/suspension-fork-shortening-932945.html
> 
> For help building lightweight 20" wheels, see thread http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...-wheel-build-40lb-rider-need-help-891768.html
> 
> 330 gram 20" Schwalbe Moe Joe tires are a worthy upgrade that can shed a bunch of rotational weight compared to OEM tires.


Hey GrayJay, I saw your post on shortening the Manitou fork. thats a possibility for me but all of the Manitou forks on ebay are crazy expensive. I guess if I found one cheap I would give it a try. Did you use a Manitou three?


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

melchionda said:


> Hey GrayJay, I saw your post on shortening the Manitou fork. thats a possibility for me but all of the Manitou forks on ebay are crazy expensive. I guess if I found one cheap I would give it a try. Did you use a Manitou three?


Some sellers may be asking crazy prices but I've seen old manitou forks sell at much more reasonable prices on e-bay in open unreserved auctions. I would say that more than about $50 is unreasonable for a vintage manitou fork. Vintage collectors may buy and hoard them to but these forks are entirely obsolete these days, much better forks are available for adult MTB riding. I've acquired several old manitou forks from local bike co-op. They either sell them dirt cheap or else try to throw them away if non-functional so I always check their recycling bin for free parts donors. You can probably also buy a complete older bike locally on craigslist or at garage sales to harvest the fork and other donor parts for much less $$ than the e-bay scalping prices. Also try asking your local bike shop to keep an eye out for them on upgrade jobs, most shops probably just throw these old forks away if not working. Common problem is that the old solid elastomers melt after 10-15 years so loose all spring action, either need new elastomers or else simple conversion to coil spring. Newer forks used MCU elastomers which are lighter and full of tiny bubbles, seem to last longer than the solid melting elastomers.

The manitou 3&4 forks are probably the best kid bike donors. These later forks used lighter aluminum stanchion tubes (instead of CrMo). The early forks are really simple design with the spring/elastomers below the stanchion tube, later design forks used a push-rod to move the spring up into the stanchion for easier means of preload adjustment from top. It might take a bit more creativity to shorten the later fork internals as you would likely need to also shorten the plastic push-rod but I am sure it would be possible to do.


----------



## melchionda (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm going to give your suggestion a try. I'm looking for a Manitou three or four. It is funny seeing people selling these things on ebay for over $100 dollars. What are they thinking? I raced on those in the 90's and even then they were terrible. Why in the world would you want one as an adult these days when there are so many better forks that were made only a few years later. 

Do did you modify a Manitou three?


----------



## melchionda (Sep 25, 2012)

I cant figure out how to post pictures in these threads. Any one offer any help?

Edit - Never mind I got it....


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

melchionda said:


> I'm going to give your suggestion a try. I'm looking for a Manitou three or four. It is funny seeing people selling these things on ebay for over $100 dollars. What are they thinking? I raced on those in the 90's and even then they were terrible. Why in the world would you want one as an adult these days when there are so many better forks that were made only a few years later.
> 
> Do did you modify a Manitou three?


Melch- an Manitou 3 or 4 fork should be easily convertible to a 20" kid fork. In order to keep all my fork modification info consolidated on one thread, I left a reply with picture and description of the pushrod modification that will be needed over in thread http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/suspension-fork-shortening-932945.html#post11529609


----------

